# Keyboard Display for League of Legends



## KataDiary (Oct 23, 2018)

KataDiary submitted a new resource:

Keyboard Display for League of Legends - LeagueOfLegends



> Hello.
> First of all I want to say sorry for my poor english.
> 
> Why did I created this:
> ...


----------

